# Do you want to sleep with me?



## Encolpius

How do you say it in your language? Thanks.

Hungarian = Lefekszel velem? 

Czech = Chceš se se mnou vyspat?

German = Willst du mir mir schlafen?


----------



## kusurija

> German = Willst du mir mir schlafen?


Maybe "Willst du *mit* mir schlafen?" (No I don't want! )

In Lithuanian:
Ar nori su manim permiegoti?

(Promiňte, nemohl jsem si odpustit impertinentní otázku: To hodláte vyzkoušet se ženami _všech_ národů? No to by byl Casanova proti Vám hadr.. No nic ve zlém, to mně jen tak napadlo... ...takové téma...)


----------



## Juri

Slovenian is alike Czech:Hočeš z mano spati?
Similar is Croatian: Očeš spavati sa mnom?
German sounds very military: Wollen Sie mit mir schlafen? or: Wollst du...
For me the best is French: Voulez vou coucher avec moi?


----------



## Encolpius

kusurija said:


> Maybe "Willst du *mit* mir schlafen?" (No I don't want! )
> 
> In Lithuanian:
> Ar nori su manim permiegoti?
> 
> (Promiňte, nemohl jsem si odpustit impertinentní otázku: To hodláte vyzkoušet se ženami _všech_ národů? No to by byl Casanova proti Vám hadr.. No nic ve zlém, to mně jen tak napadlo... ...takové téma...)


 
Oh, no, don't get me wrong. I am no Casanova at all, but I think it can be a very impressive funny sentence and I am sure for younger single (maybe married) people an important one.


----------



## Encolpius

Juri said:


> Slovenian is alike Czech:Hočeš z mano spati?
> Similar is Croatian: Očeš spavati sa mnom?
> German sounds very military: Wollen Sie mit mir schlafen? or: Wollst du...
> For me the best is French: Voulez vou coucher avec moi?


 

Actually the inspiration was the well-known French Voulez-vous coucher avec moi. But I think the informal version is Tu veux coucher avec moi?


----------



## Whodunit

Juri said:


> German sounds very military: Wollen Sie mit mir schlafen? or: Wollst du...



To me, it doesn't sound military at all ...



> For me the best is French: Voulez-vous coucher avec moi?


Hope you don't mind a little correction.


----------



## elroy

Juri said:


> Wollen Sie mit mir schlafen? or: Willst du...


 Another correction. 

Arabic:

Standard:
To a male: هلا تريد أن تنام معي؟ (_hal turiidu an tanaama ma`i?_)
To a female: هل تريدين أن تنامي معي؟ (_hal turiidiina an tanaami ma`i?_)

Colloquial Palestinian:
To a male: بدك تنام معي؟ (_biddak itnaam ma`i?_)
To a female: بدك تنامي معي؟ (_biddek itnaami ma`i?_)


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:

using tu - Queres dormir comigo?
using você - Quer dormir comigo?


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _Ĉu vi volas kuŝi kun mi?_


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
_Vrei să te culci cu mine?_


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi:* tum mere saath sonaa chahte ho?
*Urdu:* (same as Hindi)
*Gujarati:* tane maari saathe uungvu Che?

These are informal. Request scripts if needed


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: vuoi dormire con me?

*Español*: quieres dormir conmigo?


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian: Iskash li da spish s men


----------



## mcibor

In Polish there's a distinction

Chcesz się ze mną przespać (with sexual connotation) - do you want to sleep with me
Chodź do łóżka (without) - come to bed (with me)

But if you ask some stranger you would probably say
Chciałabyś się ze mną przespać (would you like... to female)
or
Czy przespałabyś się ze mną (would you sleep with me, to female)


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Juri.

Croatian: Hoćeš li spavati sa mnom? 

Small correction.


----------



## Cosol

Simplified characters Mandarin: 你要不要跟我睡？
Traditional characters Mandarin: 你要不要跟我睡?
Catalan: Vols dormir amb mi?
Volapük: Desirol-li slipön ko ob?


----------



## jonquiliser

Is it really the case that all these languages use the same figure of speech (or euphemism, if you wish) as English - to *sleep* with? At least in Swedish "sova" usually has a rather straightforward connotation. The more or less equivalent to "sleep with" would be "ligga med", but rarely as a question (will you?) and rather as a description of what's occured (ngn låg med ngn).

"Vill du ha sex med mig" is an unambiguous version.


----------



## Cosol

irene.acler said:


> *Italian*: vuoi dormire con me?
> 
> *Español*: quieres dormir conmigo?





jonquiliser said:


> Is it really the case that all these languages use the same figure of speech (or euphemism, if you wish) as English - to *sleep* with?


In Italian the literal translation of _to sleep_ is _dormire_, but it has not a second meaning. A more ambiguous sentence would be _Vuoi andare al letto con me?_.


----------



## Cecilio

Another normal option in Spanish would be: "¿Quieres acostarte conmigo?", which is quite similar to the French one with "coucher".

The Catalan/Valencian equivalent would be: "¿Vols gitar-te amb mi?"


----------



## mataripis

1.)Tagalog(southern)= Dais katang mahiga! Ari ba? 2.)  Tagalog(manila) Tabi tayong matulog! payag ka ba? 3.) Tagalog(near Manila)= Maari bang magtabi tayo sa pagtulog?4.) Tagalog Urban=  Pwede bang tabi tayo sa kama mamaya?  5.) De pa Dumaget: Naade ba(kapen) a magkakoloy eketam de papag de abe?


----------



## jakubisek

linguist786 said:


> *Gujarati:* tane maari saathe uungvu Che?



what grammatical form is the uungvu?   Does it mean something like "wish-to-sleep" ?

(It looked to me as if one word was missing in the Guju example, so I checked google and it translates it as: તમે મારી સાથે ઊંઘ કરવા માંગો છો   Does that sound wrong or unnatural?)


----------



## jakubisek

Slovak will be "Chceš sa so mnou vyspať?"


Bengali literal translation is "amar shonge ghumote chao?" but I do not know if they'd use this "sleep with" euphemism for sex.

In Czech and Slovak this clearly refers to sex when the perfective prefix vy- and the sociative (instrumental)  "se"/"so" are used in the "Do you want" question. At other contexts it can be a little ambiguous: CZ "Já se s ním nevyspím" could mean I will not have sex with him, or I cannot get any sleep (while in the same room or tent) with him (e.g. he snores).

When we do not wanna be ambiguous, we'll say in Czech: 

Chceš se se mnou pomilovat?     ("Would you like to make love to me?")   or some of the vulgar versions


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*
Vill du ligga med mig?_ - do you want to lay with me? (we use lay instead of sleep) 
_Ska vi ligga? _- shall we lay? (more polite than the expression below)
_Ska vi knulla?_ - shall we f**k? (maybe the most common expression among younger people, they are often _"pang på rödbetan"_ (straight on the beetroot), which today means getting directly to the heart of the matter, from the beginning the meaning of that expression was direct sex/sex without foreplay)


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:

to male:
אתה רוצה לישון איתי?  ata rotze lishon iti? do you want (to) sleep ​with me?

to female:
את רוצה לישון איתי? at rotza lishon iti? do you want (to) sleep ​with me?


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*«Θες να πλαγιάσουμε μαζί;» [θes na pla'ʝasume ma'zi?]*
 "Do you want to lie on bed together?"
Ambiguous question: literal & euphemism for sex

Younger generation prefer being forward:
*«Θες να κάνουμε έρωτα;» [θes na 'kanume 'erota?]*
"Do you want to make love?" 

v. *«πλαγιάζω» [pla'ʝazo]* < Koine verb *«πλαγιάζω» plăgĭázō* --> _to lie on bed/lie back, recline, turn sideways_ < Classical adj. *«πλάγιος, πλάγιος/πλαγία, -ον» plágiŏs (masc. & fem.), plăgíă (alt. fem. form), plágiŏn (neut)* --> _placed sideways, athwart, aslant_ (PIE *pel-/plā, _broad, flat_)


----------



## merquiades

French:
Voulez-vous coucher avec moi?
Veux-tu coucher avec moi?
These are literally  Do you want to go to bed, lay down with me?

Do you want to sleep with me?  is 
Voulez-vous (veux-tu) dormir avec moi?
This has no euphemistic meaning


----------



## Youngfun

The French "Voulez-vous coucher avec moi?" is interesting. I mean, you already reached the intimacy to ask that question, but still use the "vous".

In Italian "dormire con me" (sleep with me) is rarely used as euphemism.

In Chinese we can say 我睡了她 (lit. _*I slept her_). When used as euphemism, it can become transitive.


----------



## Nawaq

no *French* native will ever say _voulez-vous coucher avec moi ?_ to anyone unless in an humorous tone, to make fun of the sentence (it sounds ridiculous to me).

simply sleep, lay in the same bed, no sex: _tu dors avec moi ?_ (you sleep with me ?) _tu viens/veux dormir avec moi ?_ (you coming to sleep with me/you want to sleep with me ?) _on dort ensemble ?_ (we sleep together ?)

like said in another post, _coucher_ here implies sex, _ils ont couché ensemble_ (they had sex, not anything else). I don't think that asking to anyone with the verb _coucher_ will work, _tu veux coucher avec moi ?_ doesn't sound that great (even with the informal _tu_)...


----------



## bibax

Nawaq said:


> no *French* native will ever say _voulez-vous coucher avec moi ?_ to anyone unless in an humorous tone, to make fun of the sentence (it sounds ridiculous to me).


It is quite surprising. In our country nearly everyone knows this French sentence mostly through the Lady Marmelada _("Guichie, Guichie, ya ya dada, Mocha Chocolata ya ya" )._


----------



## Nawaq

bibax said:


> It is quite surprising. In our country nearly everyone knows this French sentence mostly through the Lady Marmelada _("Guichie, Guichie, ya ya dada, Mocha Chocolata ya ya" )._



Hi,

It's simply a song, they don't have to use accurate French.


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:　一緒に寝ましょうか？(would you like to sleep together?)


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> Hungarian = Lefekszel velem?



verb *lefekszik* means _to lie down_


----------



## merquiades

The whole misuse of "_Voulez-vous coucher avec moi?_"  comes from Tennessee William's _A Streetcar Named Desire_.  Blanche Dubois, the protagonst, a teacher, is flirting with a working class man who is not so worldly but attractive.  It's a hot summer night, they were out on a date and he is bringing her home.  She is piling on the Louisiana southern belle charm saying her family is of French extraction, her name translates White Woods.  Then she stops him, looks into his eyes and says "_Voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir?_"  He doesn't seem to understand, ignores it and talks about something unromantic, his sick mother maybe?  She continues "_Ne comprenez-vous pas?  Quel dommage!_".  Then he leaves and she drinks a whiskey coke.
I don't know what Tennessee was aiming at.  _Do you want to go to bed with me? Do you want to lie with me?_ is not so romantic or usual in English either


----------



## bibax

merquiades said:


> ... _"Voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir? Ne comprenez-vous pas? Quel dommage!"_ ...


The original text from 1947 (not grammatically correct, but on the stage it doesn't matter):
Blanche: _Voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir? Vous ne comprenez pas? Ah, quelle dommage!_ – I mean it's a damned good thing….. I've found some liquor!

The French phrase is used also in the poem "Little ladies more ..." (by e e cummings, 1922):
_... voulez-vous coucher avec moi? Non? pourquoi? ..._


----------

